# Ridgid RD8000 No output



## HR91 (Oct 21, 2018)

Does anyone have any technical knowledge on this Generator. I disconnected the AVR out of the circuit. I used a 12 volt 10A power supply and connected directly to the brush + and - still no output. As I can't find and schematics or electrical test info to perform test I'm assuming 12 VDC is enough to the brushes for output. Can anyone help me out here? This unit was fine during Hurricane Sandy, Now after being stored it won't work.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Have you tried field-flashing it? Like the approach where you might use a corded drill, and turn it a certain way by hand while the generator is running. If it "went bad" due to just sitting around (vs a sudden, smoky event), I've heard you can lose output due to losing some residual magnetism. 

I'm guessing the drill method is trying to accomplish the same sort of thing that you did by using the 12V supply. 

If that was an AC->DC power supply, do you know that it really put out some voltage & current, when you connected it? It's possible the supply could have shut itself down if it tried to briefly flow too much current. I have a 12V 47A supply, but if I connect it to a load that draws a sudden large initial current (like maybe charging large capacitors), the supply's output will immediately shut down, to protect itself. 

You could try a small 12V battery, for a "dumb" voltage supply that won't possibly turn itself off. 

This is one page I found with some discussion of field-flashing a no-output generator. 

http://www.endtimesreport.com/dead_gen.html
I've never had to use this type of approach, so I can't offer any first-hand suggestions, sorry.


----------



## HR91 (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks for info. I didn't check output of power supply when hooked up good point!. As for drill method I have check 3 different corded drill motors for AC output all 3 only produce 600mV that's only .6 of a volt. So this method my be a hoax IMHO. Thanks


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

It's anecdotal, of course, but I've heard the drill method discussed enough that I believe it. But I've never had a generator with this problem, so I've never got to try it. 

You do have me curious now, as to how much voltage my drill would generate, turning it by hand. I only have digital meters now, though, and I wonder if they'd have enough time to stabilize, to show an accurate number. An analog meter might actually be better for checking this. 

From my simplistic understanding, I thought the magnetic field is kind of self-exciting, once it gets started. So even if you only fed a small voltage into the generator, it's possible that might still be enough to get the field started, and perhaps it would build from there. But I'm not an EE, I might have this wrong. 

The drill method, if safe (please do you own research), is at least quick and easy to try.


----------



## HR91 (Oct 21, 2018)

I actually drove the corded drill with a cordless drill. Even at that speed .6 of a volt is all it will produce.


----------

